# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Barragem da Aguieira. Barragem da Foz do Dao

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos tomadas del blog portugués A terceira dimensao, que me han parecido muy interesantes. Primero, la dirección: http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...0da%20Aguieira

Y, a continuación, las fotos de este embalse en el lecho del  río Mondego, en Portugal:







Un saludo cordial al todos.

----------

aberroncho (14-ago-2015),F. Lázaro (05-sep-2015),frfmfrfm (15-ago-2015),HUESITO (15-ago-2015),Jonasino (14-ago-2015),perdiguera (15-ago-2015),sergi1907 (14-ago-2015),titobcn (27-ago-2015),willi (14-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que presa mas curiosa. No la conocía. Gracias por las fotos

----------


## titobcn

Esa pagina ya la visite hace tiempo y os la recomiendo, salen todos los embalses de Portugal con muy buenas fotos y detalles.

----------


## Jonasino

> Esa pagina ya la visite hace tiempo y os la recomiendo, salen todos los embalses de Portugal con muy buenas fotos y detalles.


Es cierto. Es una página muy completa de fotografías aereas no sólo de embalses sino de castillos, monumentos etc.

----------

